# skylines



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi All. We are noobies here. Dont want to fill this forum with our sales pitch etc, just let you know about our site and what we have to offer.

Any question please call, email or pm.
Thanks
Robert and Marie

www.skyline-imports.com
:waving:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not another one.......... :asleep: 

Just out of curiosity, who are your RIs and legalizers located here in the U.S. as mentioned on the website. If they truely are legal, you should be able to supply contact information.

And your E-mail is a hotmail account? I'm gonna call BS on you right now.


----------



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

wallace enviromental testing labs inc will be doing all the work required.

Call BS? 

any questions just ask we have all the answers!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So they are the ones getting the R34s OBD-2 compliant? Who is doing the crash testing and body modifications.


----------



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

no crash testing required as it has been done already by another company and so does not need to be done over and over again. I think you should check with the US goverment agencies as what is allowed and not. All the information is there.

And yes they carry out all the work


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The crash testing done by _the other_ company (Motorex) is their intellectual property and needs to be purchased from them, or else the crash testing needs to be done by whomever else wishes to import these cars. I think I know more about this process than you do.


----------



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

I think you will find you dont.

1 motorex did not do any crash testing themselves! Fact!
2 Motorex does not have the monopoly on the information and the governing bodies have also agreed that would not be allowed.

I know more than you otherwise i would not be able to do what i do

I dont want to get into a bitching fight...but i know my stuff...the law and i also have ALL the information on what needs to be converted on each model.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm going to refer you to this thread. This guy thought he knew a lot too.

EDIT: fixed :asleep:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'm going to refer you to this thread. This guy thought he knew a lot too.


dude ur link goes back to this thread :loser:


----------



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

keeps redirecting to this thread lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> dude ur link goes back to this thread :loser:


Hmm wonder how that happened.  

Anyway, this would be the right one, I think.


----------



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

also we dont pretend to know everything and are learning every single day


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

skyline-imports said:


> also we dont pretend to know everything and are learning every single day


Aren't we all. I don't mean to be harsh, but if you did a search in this section, you'd come up with a lot of threads about people claiming to be able to import etc etc. After a while, you just don't beleive anymore. As far as talking to a real person who was involved with importing, I'm trying to get Sean Morris in here. He'll know if you're full of it or not.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Hmm wonder how that happened.
> 
> Anyway, this would be the right one, I think.


was that one ever proven fake?


----------



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

wow, read all of that thread....there is more bitching going on there than anything else. To be honest i cant see that anyone on this board reading that thread could make an informed decission on what was the truth or not. Both parties invloved new what they was talking about....1more than the other.

All i will say is that our 1st car will be in the usa within the next 12 weeks and we will post up ALL the paperwork for all to see. 

that way there is no doubts or questions in regards to what is and what is not legal.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sounds good best of luck and hope u aren't lying


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What he said. Hopefully you have better paperwork than the last guy.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

I think everyone hopes that this is legit. 

Quick note though, somone needs to go through that site and update the grammar and spelling. Nobody's going to take you seriously otherwise. 

Most importantly, best of luck to you. You will face some harsh criticism. I hope that one of these days we can get legit skylines for a reasonable price. 

Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I think the ONLY way to prove to all of us that you are legal are to see the DOT papers, the nhtsa papers and most importantly the Bond release. We hear this bs all the time (not callin yours Bs, but its a generalize company). good luck with this process, but like people said, you will said you will have very harsh critisism.


secondly, NO ONE did crash testing for a R34 sklyine. By US DOT standards only 91-99's have had the ability to be imported.


----------



## roto baggins (Dec 1, 2004)

WHY are you guys based in the UK? WHY will it take 12 weeks for your first car to be in the us(and don't say shipping)? HOW can you even legalize a car to US standards when it's not even on US soil?

just some questions. i'm not here to start static with anyone...


----------



## skyline-imports (Aug 31, 2005)

we use usa registered RI ICI to do all the conversion work and handle all dot epa etc. We are a broker in essence.All work is carried out on US soil


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

skyline-imports said:


> we use usa registered RI ICI to do all the conversion work and handle all dot epa etc. We are a broker in essence.All work is carried out on US soil


its a shame that no other RI in the usa has rights to do the conversions as motorex has its rights suspended. and its funny they you ignored my previous post.


----------



## 310Ojisan (May 27, 2005)

wanna hear something crazy. I heard Hiro @ Motorex got his ass handled to him after loosing a court battle with a unhappy customer close to $100K :loser:


----------

